# Dialerliste



## Tschenger (18 Februar 2002)

Hallo Heiko,
ich hatte gehofft in der Dialerliste über den Link MEHR auf der rechten Seite mehr Infos zu bekommen.
Leider öffnet sich nur eine Seite,mit der ich nichts anfangen kann,irgendwas mit warning.
Gibt es da mehr Infos oder nicht. :cry: 
Gruss
Tschenger


----------



## Heiko (18 Februar 2002)

Huuuuuuuuuuuuäääääääääääääääääääääääää   :cry: 

Ich bin sooooooooo dooooooof!

Jetzt gehts wieder!


----------



## Tschenger (18 Februar 2002)

danke,
probier ich gleich aus.


----------

